# Hummers



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

Quite a few hummers are starting to come by. Had 3 or 4 for the past few months. The last week there has be 10 or more. I guess the cooler weather up north is pushing them down. The bird in the first photo looks tired.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Nice and sharp! I agree, the first one looks like he is plumb wore out! lol


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

nice hummers


----------



## maurice.cowell (Jan 5, 2013)

Great pictures and nice hummers but the first one looks tired! What camera did you use? I like how solid the picture is!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

maurice.cowell said:


> Great pictures and nice hummers but the first one looks tired! What camera did you use? I like how solid the picture is!


glad you and the others like the photos.

I have a Nikon D 90 and was using the Tamron 150-600 lens.


----------

